# Overlord Titan for sale!



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

http://www.tradera.com/warhammer-40-000-overlord-titan-auktion_341005_211044031

This site is in swedish but I had so share! Auktion enda in 6 days and right now the highest bid is like 50cent. Don't know i the owner is ready to shop overaeas.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

5 days left. Current bid 27$.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Moriouce said:


> 5 days left. Current bid 270$.


From where I'm looking the highest bid is 150 Swedish crowns. That what... a bit over 30 dollars?

If you want to make a buyout it's 700 dollars though.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Nordicus said:


> From where I'm looking the highest bid is 150 Swedish crowns. That what... a bit over 30 dollars?
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to make a buyout it's 700 dollars though.



I Edited to 27$. But we do not know the reservationprice.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Moriouce said:


> But we do not know the reservationprice.


That is true - I would be surprised if it was below 2000 SKR (400 dollars) tbh.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Well we have seen strange things on eBay/tradera before. I once bought some stuff for like nothing and the guy selling kept wining about how cheap he sold it for. If you think a minimum price then you get reservation or higher starterbid. But I'm with you, anything below 2000 is a steal.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

40 minutes to go. Bid 250$, reserv reached.


----------

